

Google adds another cool tool to Search: The Six Degrees of Kevin Bacon - lrm
http://thenextweb.com/google/2012/09/13/six-degrees-of-kevin-bacon/

======
ghshephard
It's interesting trying to find an actor who has appeared in more than a
handful of major hollywood movies (as opposed to indie flicks in which nobody
has really worked with anyone) that has a Bacon Number > 3\. I've tried about
twenty so far, and everyone is at 2 currently. Even Linda Lovelace and Dev
Patel. There is a counter challenge - Find a living actor who has appeared in
three or more major hollywood releases with a Bacon Number of 4 or greater.
Define Major Hollywood release as > 100 screens in the United States and more
than $1mm in revenue.

------
s_henry_paulson
For people not in the US, you need to change Google to English for this to
work.

------
penguat
I'm not convinced that it is a useful tool. Anyone disagree?

~~~
inafield
"do a barrel roll" and "tilt" weren't directly useful, but they were certainly
fun.

However, consider the potential ways that Google may have coded this and
potentially been useful: identifying names and finding relationships with
certain parameters. What seems fun on the outside may be a bare bones tech
demo of relationship finding.

Or you can be a stick in the mud instead of recognizing this as a fun internet
game.

------
pmcjones
How about adding another tool for Erdös Number?

